# Sauberes, modernes JEE Framework gesucht



## TSH (20. Nov 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe früher ein paar JEE-Anwendungen entwickelt und dabei PrimeFaces genutzt. Das Programmier-Konzept schien mir durchdacht und sauber strukturiert zu sein. Dependency Injection hat mir das Leben sehr erleichtert und auch die Oberflächen konnte ich damit gut entwickeln. PrimeFaces bietet ja so einiges an Widgets.

Allerdings gefällt mir der Output von PrimeFaces optisch überhaupt nicht. Die Web-Anwendung, die ich nun entwickeln möchte, soll modern und "flach" aussehen (z.B. a la https://www.playframework.com). PrimeFaces ist dagegen recht klobig.

Und nun suche ich eine Kombination, die folgende Kriterien erfüllt:
- JEE-Annotationen sollen möglich sein (CDI etc.).
- Möglichst pures Java, ggf. JSF, aber keine 10 Technologien drum herum (das schreckt mich bei Play auf den ersten Blick ab).
- Klares, sauberes HTML-Output, gerne auch im Zusammenspiel mit Bootstrap, AngularJS o.ä.
- Keine One-Page-Ajax-only-Anwendung (ansonsten sähe Vaadin gut aus).
- Möglichkeit, Charts einzubinden.

Was könntet Ihr da empfehlen? Freue mich über jeden Tipp!


----------



## stg (23. Nov 2015)

TSH hat gesagt.:


> - JEE-Annotationen sollen möglich sein (CDI etc.).


Das hängt von der Wahl deines Application Servers ab. 



> Allerdings gefällt mir der Output von PrimeFaces optisch überhaupt nicht.
> (...)
> - Möglichst pures Java, ggf. JSF, aber keine 10 Technologien drum herum (das schreckt mich bei Play auf den ersten Blick ab).
> - Klares, sauberes HTML-Output, gerne auch im Zusammenspiel mit Bootstrap, AngularJS o.ä.


"Pures Java" kannst du verwenden, wenn du ausgehend von der Servlet-API alles selbst schreibst  
Wenn dir der Output von PrimeFaces bzw JSF allgemein nicht gefällt, dann kannst du mittels CSS natürlich alles an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Wenn der HTML-Output selbst dir nicht zusagt (unabhängig vom Style), dann kannst du auch die entsprechenden Renderer ganz oder teilweise überschreiben. 
Du kannst aber auch selbst HTML schreiben und JSF z.B. nur fürs Rendering speziell  für die Forms einsetzen oder Ähnliches. 
Grundsätzlich aber einfach auch noch die Anmerkung, dass du in den meisten Fällen keine entweder/oder Entscheidung treffen musst, sondern vieles kannst du frei nach Belieben und deinen Anforderungen wunderbar kombinieren.
Denkbar ist es so zB auch, dass du nur kleine Teile deiner Anwendung tatsächlich von JSF rendern lässt. Den Großteil schreibst du aber mittels HTML + JS von Hand und holst dir die notwendigen Daten über WebServices, welche wiederum dein JavaEE Backend bereitstellt.



> - Möglichkeit, Charts einzubinden.


Es ist ganz egal, womit du deine Charts erstellst. Und es ist auch "egal", ob du das Client-seitig mit JavaScript (bzw irgendwelchen HigLevel JS Frameworks) oder Server-seitig mittels irgendwelcher Java-APIs.


----------

